# Pigeons and noise imitation?



## Hcsvntdracones (Jun 10, 2018)

I was wondering if pigeons have any inclination towards imitating sounds they hear? I have never heard a pigeon making any sound other than the usual ones, but my pet squeaker (2 months old) has started "grumbling", sounds like she is trying to talk, just like when my old cockatiel started trying to talk. She is my only pigeon at the moment and raised alone, but does mingle with feral pigeons on my window sill through the screen. I talk to her constantly, and interact all day, all night, she even sleeps on my pillow. So, just wondering if they don't hear sounds from other pigeons, will they pick up new ones? Or is this just her squeaker voice deepening?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, they don't mimic other sounds. Maybe voice is changing, or he is growling. Don't know without hearing him.


----------

